# Welcome to the Marah Region! Pokemon Ivory and Pokemon Ebony!



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Marah Region!

The Marah Region is a fan-made region of the Pokemon world made by me, Drifloon Rocks. There are many new concepts, items, Pokemon, and much more.

The Marah Region is designed for a game on the DS. Because of this, many of the features will include how the touch screen will affect different activities. The games are called Pokemon Ivory and Pokemon Ebony.

Note: Everything in this thread was made/concepted by me unless otherwise stated. If I did not make or sprite something, I will always credit the original creator.

Special Thanks
- Aethelstan for making amazing item and Pokemon sprites
- ProgMetal_64 for making the map EXACTLY the way I drew it, down to the bumps on the coast of the region.
- Crazy Linoone for making awesome Pokemon sprites


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*Geography*






Amazing map made by ProgMetal_64!

Key coming soon!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*Mythology and Story*

*Legendaries*

When Arceus created the world, he made two Pokemon to govern matter and three to govern spirit. But two things were missing from the world: energy and life.

So first, he made two Pokemon to govern energy.






 Originally sprited by Aethelstan, recolored by me.





/

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ivoron (EYE-ver-on)
Yin Pokemon
Ivoron control all negative energy in the world. They could not exist without Ebonyst.
Ability: Pure Special- Doubles the user's Special Attack stat.

~~~~~~~~~~





 Originally sprited by Aethelstan, recolored by me.





/

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ebonyst (eh-buh-NIST)
Yang Pokemon
Ebonyst is the creator and controller of positive energy. Its existence is dependent on Ivoron.
Ability: Pure Power

Ivoron and Ebonyst cannot exist without one another. Legend has it that they are located deep beneath the Marah Region, directing all the energy in the world.

Then, Arceus made three Pokemon to govern life.










 Sprite by Crazy Linoone





/

	
	
		
		
	


	




Florant (FLORE-ant)
Vegetable Pokemon
Florant guards the life of plants. It is able to make any wilting plant bloom with life.
Ability: Tinted Lens
Signature Move (life trio only): Life Force- Bug-type. The user uses life force to heal themselves or a partner up to half their maximum HP.

~~~~~~~~~~









 Sprite by Crazy Linoone





/

	
	
		
		
	


	




Faunat (FAH-nat)
Animal Pokemon
Faunat watches over all animal life. It has the power to restore life force to animals.
Ability: Tinted Lens
Signature Move (life trio only): Life Force- Bug-type. The user uses life force to heal themselves or a partner up to half their maximum HP.

~~~~~~~~~~










/

	
	
		
		
	


	




Formite (FORE-mite)
Mineral Pokemon
Formite cares for the life force of minerals. It flies around, filling the minerals of the world with life.
Ability: Tinted Lens
Signature Move (life trio only): Life Force- Bug-type. The user uses life force to heal themselves or a partner up to half their maximum HP.


*Story*

In the games, you get to choose the gender of your character as well as the gender of your rival. I have used Male for both in this case. In this story, *BB* represents a Boss Battle where you battle a specific tough Pokemon or trainer. 


You are a 13-year-old boy whose parents think that 10 years old is much too young to start a Pokemon journey. You live in Dayhop City on the west coast of the Marah Region. On your 13th birthday, your parents finally agree to let you start your Pokemon journey. You go to the Twin Professors’ Lab to receive your starter Pokemon. After giving you your Pokedex, Professor Spruce recommends you start by having a battle with your new Pokemon to se how battling works. *BB*. After the battle, Professor Pine shows you a demonstration on how to catch Pokemon.

Professor Spruce then suggests you go to Jade City to meet his friends who own the Pokemon Museum, Forrest and Cliff. On your way to the next town, Spillway City, you see a boy lying on the ground. As you slowly walk over to him, he suddenly jumps up and catches you in a net. Then, realizing that you are not a Pokemon, he apologizes, explaining that he was trying to lure Pokemon to catch. He introduces himself and asks you for a battle. *BB*. When you beat him, you continue on to Spillway City.

Spillway city is located on top of the Spillway Dam, which holds back the Sinew Reservoir and supplies the entire city with all the energy it needs. Here, you fight your first Gym Battle against Inez, the Bug-type trainer. *BB*. After the battle, she tells you of the 3 legendary bugs that provide the universe with Life Force.

After more traveling and gym battles (*BB* *BB*) you finally reach Jade City. Upon arrival at the Pokemon Museum, you meet Forrest who gives you the grand tour. In the basement, is Cliff, who is recording the sonic pings of a Sonicave. The two tell you that the museum aims to collect some sort of material, etc. from every species of known Pokemon. In a sense, they tell you, they are more like professional collectors than museum curators.

After finding out that you have 3 gym badges already, they enlist your help with a very special collection. They want to collect some of the life force from Faunat, the being of Animal Life. You worry that they want to hurt Faunat, but they assure you that they will not take forcefully. They want their collection to be “cruelty free”. So the three of you travel to the Fauna Meadow near Jade City.

The large meadow is filled with hundreds of Pokemon, and one giant tree in the middle. According to Forrest and Cliff, Faunat lives in the tree. As you approach the tree, you see a purple streak fly across the sky towards the tree. It’s Faunat!

Faunat slows as it approaches the tree, but it collides with the tree and falls to the ground. The three of you rush over to see if it’s okay. Faunat isn’t moving. Forrest looks around for something to help Faunat. He sees a large patch of glowing, red mushrooms. Assuming them to be Healing Fungus, he feeds several of them to Faunat. After several minutes, Faunat is still not moving, so Forrest and Cliff decide to take it to a Pokemon Center. 

They tell you that there is nothing more they can do and that you should stay in touch with them. You go to Skyscrape City and battle Scaylar, the Gym Leader there. *BB*. Because he specializes in Dragon types, he knows a lot about Faunat. When you mention that you saw it, he asks you about it. You tell him what happened and his face twists into a worried frown. He tells you to call Forrest and Cliff, but they are not at the museum. They have gone on a trip to collect Pokemon products.

Over the next few weeks, something seems to be very wrong with the Animal and Vegetable Life on the planet. While plants seem to be growing at alarming rates, humans and Pokemon are feeling weaker. And something else seems to be happening. All of the Positive and Negative Forces in the world are starting to weaken: Positive Forces such as the weather and tectonic shifts and Negative Forces such as gravity.

You keep trying to contact Forrest and Cliff, but they don’t answer. You continue on your quest to collect all of the Gym Badges, but everyone seems weak, and when you get to Cavespot City, the gym leader, Quaker, is too tired to battle. While at the Pokemon center, you call Forrest. He has finally returned. But he has bad news. Faunat hasn’t recovered.

They don’t know what’s wrong. They tell you to head back to Skyscrape City to read up on Faunat at the Library there. You find out that the mushrooms at the base of the tree were not Healing Fungus, but the mystical Flora Mushrooms. The Flora mushrooms are the food of Florant, the being of Vegetable Life. Feeding them to the other life legendaries makes them sick and unable to provide all the life force they usually are. Faunat’s food, the Fauna Scales, are found in the Forma Caves. In order to cure Faunat, it needs to eat an extra-large helping of the Fauna Scales.

You report your findings to Forrest and Cliff. They ask you to get the Fauna Scales from the Forma Caves while they help Nurse joy take care of Faunat. You head to the caves in search of the Fauna Scales. While there, you encounter a rogue Sonicave that you must battle. *BB*. 

 After the battle, you continue to search and finally find the Fauna Scales deep within the caves. You quickly bring them back to the Pokemon Center in Jade City and Nurse Joy feeds them to Faunat. Within a few minutes, Faunat begins to glow and looks soothed.

Faunat tries to fly off, but crashed into the ceiling and falls into the arms of Forrest. Nurse Joy says that it looks like Faunat wants to go somewhere. Forrest and Cliff offer to take Faunat where it wants to go, since it’s still recovering. They ask you to come in case of trouble.

Faunat points to Steadfast Volcano, a small dormant volcano on the east coast of the Marah Region. Legend tells that deep within the mountain lie the beings of Energy, Ivoron and Ebonyst. Forrest figures that Fauant wants to return the life force to them first so they can provide adequate energy to the world.

The three of you travel to the mountain. Faunat points out an underground passage that leads deep into the volcano. You go into the tunnel and eventually emerge into a giant cavern. Faunat lets out a cry. Suddenly, the ground begins to shake. Two giant Pokemon materialize in front of you. Faunat flies out of Forrest’s arms and over to Ivoron and Ebonyst.

As Faunat converses with the two Energy Pokemon, Cliff fumbles in his bag for his camera, saying that this is probably a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.

Faunat motions you to stand back. Then, Faunat fires a bright purple beam at Ivoron and Ebonyst. Forrest says that it must be returning their Life Force. You stare in awe as Faunat continues to fire the beam. Then, Cliff remembers his camera. He holds up the camera to take a picture.

*FLASH* *FLASH* *FLASH*

STORY SPLIT: This is where the two games stories split.

Pokemon Ivory:

Suddenly, Faunat starts to wobble around. It’s still firing the beam. It falls to the ground and staggers to the right. Instead of the beam of life Force hitting both Ivoron and Ebonyst, it is now only hitting Ivoron.

For a few minutes, you think that Faunat may be doing this on purpose, but after awhile it is still staggering, and Forrest looks worried. He says that he thinks when Cliff took the pictures, it acted similar to the move Flash and decreased Faunat’s accuracy. Now it is only firing at Ivoron.

Ivoron throws its hands up in the air and starts shaking. Ebonyst quickly pushes Ivoron out of the way. The two of them disappear in a flash of light and Faunat is left stumbling around the room.

Forrest remarks on how Ivoron got a much bigger dose of Life Force than Ebonyst did. You ask why that might be a problem. Forrest tells you that Life and Energy share a special bond, just like the bond between Matter and Spirit. Faunat usually radiates Animal Life to the entire universe, but in this case, it needed to return the Life Force to Ivoron and Ebonyst so that they could provide the perfect amounts of energy. But Faunat seemed to give far too much Life Force to Ivoron, and this, it would seem, Negative energies would outweigh the Positive ones.

With the two Energy Legendaries gone, you decide to leave. You do not return to Jade City with Forrest and Cliff. Instead, since you are near Cavespot City, you go there. As you travel there, you seem to feel a tad heavier than usual, but you shrug it off.

You have a battle with the Quaker, the Gym Leader, who is feeling much better. *BB*. With 5 gym badges in hand, you make your way toward Calamari City near the southwestern coast of Marah. When you arrive, the city is being evacuated.

 You ask one of the Officer Jennys what’s going on. She tells you to hurry and get as far west as possible and watch the news. Because Dayhop City is on the west coast, you fly there. At your house, your mom embraces you and is glad that you are safe.

When you turn on the news, you find out that there is a giant tidal wave headed for the Marah Region. It seems that the moon has suddenly moved much closer to the earth. The anchorman explains that the pull of gravity has increased for some reason. And it’s not only the gravity of the earth. The sun is slowly pulling the earth closer to it as well. But the immediate concern is the giant tidal wave created by the strange gravity shifts.

Then, Cliff calls you and tells you to get to Jade city as fast as possible. Once you arrive at the museum, Cliff tells you that the gravity is one of the biggest negative forces in the universe. He makes the correlation between negative forces and Ivoron, the Pokemon that controls them.

Immediately, you understand. When Faunat gave too much life Force to Ivoron, it became too powerful and thus so did the negative forces such as gravity.

At the moment, only the three of you know why gravity is going out of whack. Cliff and Forrest tell you that they will alert the authorities and media so everyone knows. They tell you tog o find Ivoron and see if you can stop it from going out of control.

A few days later, the tidal wave strikes the Marah Region and floods the cities on the eastern coast. Fortunately, nothing else is damaged. The ocean seems to have adjusted to the change in gravity.

However, the earth is still getting closer to the sun. The planet is heating up at an alarming rate. Fires are breaking out all over the planet. Although people know what is happening, there is nothing you know to do that can stop this.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*Pokemon*

Note: All sprites and drawings are by me unless otherwise stated.

~~~~~~~~~~





 Sprite by Aethelstan





Zebbie (ZEB-ee)
Bitter Pokemon
Zebbie may look cute, but they are very bad tempered. They are quick to get angry and an insult will go right to their head.
Ability: Shadow Hide- Increases evasion at night and during Eclipse.

Name: Zeblack (ZEB-lak)
Classification: Shade Pokemon
Type: Normal/Dark
Appearance: A medium sized zebra. It has black and white stripes all over and large ball on the end of its tail. Its hooves blend into its shadow.
Pokedex: Zeblack prefer not to associate with anyone. Instead, they hide away from others in the darkest shadows they can find.
Ability: Shadow Hide- Increases evasion at night and during Eclipse.

Name: Zebulord (ZEB-yoo-lord)
Classification: Shadow Pokemon
Type: Normal/Dark
Appearance: A very big Zebra that's mostly black with some grey and white stripes. It’s feet and legs blend into its shadow. It has a big mace-like thing on the end of its tail.
Pokedex: Zebulord can make their body completely blend into shadows. It is almost impossible to see this Pokemon at night.
Ability: Shadow Hide- Increases evasion at night and during Eclipse.

~~~~~~~~~~














Squitta (SKWID-uh)
Squirt Pokemon
Squitta communicate by squirting pulses of water at different rates. They enjoy squirting water and ink into the air.
Ability: Swift Swim

Name: Squitanic (SKWI-tan-ik)
Classification: Torpedo Pokemon
Type: Water/Steel
Appearance: A large purple squid with one big eye. It has six tentacles and a pointy metal head.
Pokedex: Squitanic can swim at almost 100 miles per hour. If they collide with a rock, its titanium head will shatter it into thousands of pieces.
Ability: Swift Swim

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Lymite (LIME-ite)
Classification: Bloodsucker Pokemon
Type: Bug
Appearance: A lime-green tick with a long proboscis. It has 6 orange eyes and two small pincers.
Pokdex: Lymite attach to people and Pokemon using their pincers, then suck their blood with their proboscis. They swell up as their stomachs fill with blood.
Ability: Parasitic- HP draining moves have their power doubled.

Name: Skeetily (SKEET-ih-lee)
Classification: Bloodsucker Pokemon
Type: Bug
Appearance: A large green mosquito with three pairs of 1-foot long wings. It has a long, thin proboscis and two orange eyes.
Pokedex: Skeetily drink the blood of humans and Pokemon through their long, thin mouths. They rarely drink enough to permanently hurt the prey, however.
Ability: Parasitic- HP draining moves have their power doubled.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Soaktorch (SOKE-torch)
Classification: Boiling Pokemon
Type: Fire/Water
Appearance: A purple lizard-like creature with a big head that stands on all fours. It has a hole in the end of its tail.
Pokedex: Soaktorch boil water in their bodies for energy. This Pokemon is always letting off steam from its tail.
Ability: White Smoke

Name: Glaciglo (GLAY-shi-glow)
Classification: Freeze Fire Pokemon
Type: Fire/Ice
Appearance: A large purple lizard with very think legs and a flat head. It has one blue tail and one red tail, each with a hole in the end.
Pokedex: Strangely, the blue tail spurts fire and the red one spurts ice. When the tips of their tails touch, a think cloud of steam is created.
Signature Ability: Freezer Burn- The foe has a 20% chance of being frozen or burned (10% frozen, 10% burned) when using an attack that requires physical contact against this Pokemon.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Kettoil (KED-oil)
Classification: Kettle Pokemon
Type: Fire/Steel
Appearance: SPRITE
Pokedex: Kettoil put Pokemon in their kettle to Boil them. It loves to melt metal in its pot as well.
Ability: Magma Armor, Flame Body
Main Move: Boil- Fire. Does double damage to Water-types (ignoring resistance by doing 2x the damage instead of ½x)

Name: Molcore (MOLE-core)
Classification: Cauldron Pokemon
Type: Fire/Steel
Appearance: A medium-sized red turtle-like creature with a huge, smooth metal pot on it’s back.
Pokedex: Molcore stores molten metal in the pot in its back. The metal is so hot that a drop of it can melt a 20 by 20 foot block of ice.
Ability: Magma Armor, Flame Body
Main Move: Boil

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Dreadess (dred-ESS)
Classification: Ballet Pokemon
Type: Ghost/Normal
Appearance: A small, wispy, purple creature similar in appearance to Misdrevus. It has a red dress-like formation around it.
Pokedex: Because of their unique type combination, Dreadess are immune to both of their own types. The sometimes appear at formal balls to dance.
Ability: Limber

Name: Dreaduel (dred-OOL)
Classification: Waltz Pokemon
Type: Ghost/Normal
Appearance: Similar to Dreadess, only bigger. It has a maroon ball gown-like formation around it
Pokedex: When Dreaduel fight, they look like they’re dancing. They prefer to train in a ballroom to anywhere else.
Ability: Limber

~~~~~~~~~~
Miltank Pre-evo
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Miltub
Classification: Milk Calf Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A small, light pink cow with a tan belly and face. It has black ears and a small, stubby tail. It has no udders.
Pokedex: Miltub get all the nutrition they need from their parent's milk. They enjoy rolling around in huge green pastures.
Ability: Thick Fat
Evolution: Level up while holding Moomoo Milk
Breeding: Breed Miltank while holding Moomoo Milk.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Garburn
Classification: Incinerate Pokemon
Type: Poison/Fire
Appearance: PICTURE
Pokedex: Garburn love to eat trash. When they have eaten a lot, they burn it inside their bodies to create foul smelling gasses. It then releases them in a blast of hot, toxic smoke.
Ability: White Smoke

~~~~~~~~~~
Farfech'd Evo
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Ludicr’s (LOO-di-kriss)
Classification: Mallard Pokemon
Type: Fighting/Flying
Appearance: A big version of Farfech’d with a nun chunk-like thing made of two sticks. It has green and white bandanna on its head.
Pokedex: Ludicr’s attach two sticks together to make a nun chuck. They use it to build their nest and to cut whatever they please.
Ability: Keen Eye, Inner Focus
Evolution: Level up Farfech'd with Double Hit in moveset and holding Stick.


~~~~~~~~~~
Smeargle Pre-evo and Evo
~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Sketchee
Classification: Drawing Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A smaller version of Smeargle with a red hat-looking thing on its head.
Pokedex: Sketchee aren’t experienced painters yet. They prefer to draw with charcoal on any surface they can find.
Ability: Own Tempo
Main Move: Sketch
Evolution: Evolves into Smeargle by leveling up while holding Charcoal
Breeding: Breed Smeargle with Color Incense

Name: Canveasel (CAN-vee-zl)
Classification: Painting Pokemon
Type: Normal
Appearance: A bigger version of Smeargle with a black artist’s hat on its head and a tail like a paintbrush. On its right hand is a big palate with a bunch of paint on it.
Pokedex: Canveasel paint on any surface they can find. They mix colors on their palate to get the perfect shade of paint to color with.
Ability: Own Tempo, Technician
Level up Smeargle while holding Painter’s Palate.

~~~~~~~~~~














Sirrus (SEER-is)
Drizzle Pokemon
Sirrus live very high in the sky. They can merge with one another to create a cloud that can cover entire cities.
Ability: Drizzle

Name: Cumulis (KYOOM-yuh-lis)
Classification: Rainy Day Pokemon
Type: Water
Appearance: SPRITE
Pokedex: Cumulis are made of water vapor. They like to Drizzle on foes. Multiple Cumulis can combine with one another to make rainstorms.
Ability: Drizzle

~~~~~~~~~~









 Amazing sprite made by Zora of Termina





/

	
	
		
		
	


	




Terrapotta (tear-uh-PAW-tuh)
Pot Sprout Pokemon
Terrapotta are connected to their pots by their roots. They move by flipping onto their sides and rolling around
Signature Ability: Claymaker- May make Terra Clay after battle.

Name: Clayplott (CLAY-plot)
Classification: Pot Plant Pokemon
Type: Grass/Ground
Appearance: A brown pot with a medium-sized flower growing out of it. Instead of a flower head, there is a green garlic-looking thing on top. It has two large leaves on its sides. Some roots with blobs of clay in them are sticking out of the bottom of the pot.
Pokedex: Claypott absorb all the nutrients they need from the clay pots they live in. Their pot is so strong, even a Take Down from a Donphan can't smash it.
Signature Ability: Claymaker
Main Move: Clay Shot, Pottery Shard

Name: Pottree (PAW-tree)
Classification: Pot Plant Pokemon
Type: Grass/Ground
Appearance: A dark terra-cotta colored pot with a large plant growing in it. On the bottom of the pot are feet made of clay. There are two huge leaves on its sides and its bulb head has a blob of clay in the top.
Pokedex: Pottree is much more mobile than its pre-evolutions. if their feet are washed away in a stream, they will make new oned by taking clay from the glands on their heads and shapiing them with their leaves.
Signature Ability: Claymaker
Main Move: Clay Shot, Pottery Shard

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Conchell
Type: Water/Poison
Species: Spiral Shell Pokemon
Appearance: A mix between the gray shell on a Slowbwo’s tail and the gray shell on a Slowking’s head.
Pokedex: Although Conchell are rarely found apart from the Slowpoke line, they sometimes evolve separate from Slowpoke.
Ability: Poison Point
Evolution: Level up Shelder holding Slowpoketail with a Slowpoke in the party.

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Asterpebble
Type: Rock/Psychic
Species: Space Rock Pokemon
Appearance: A small, brown bumpy rock with two cute, red eyes.
Pokedex: In an incident similar to the discovery of Meteorb, Asterpebble were found in the Marah region after a meteor shower.
Ability: Levitate
Evolves into Solrock with max happiness during the day
Evolves into Lunatone with max happiness at night

~~~~~~~~~~
Name: Gemineye
Type: Ghost/Dark
Species: Dark Crystal Pokemon
Appearance: A bigger version of Sableye with two large clear jewel eyes and a large, red ruby on its chest. Its teeth are also jewels. A line of black crystals line its spine.
Pokedex: Legend had it that Gemineye became so greedy, that it began to grow jewels on its own body.
Ability: Keen Eye, Stall
Evolution: Level up Sableye with Crystal Pistol in moveset.

~~~~~~~~~~





 Sprite by Aethelstan





Spooky (SPOO-key)
Stereotype Pokemon
Spooky is nothing but a living sheet with eyeholes cut in it. It is often mistaken for children in costumes.
Ability: Bedtime- The foe has a 20% chance of being put to sleep when using an attack that requires physical contact with this Pokemon.







Bansheet (BAN-sheet)
Bedtime Pokemon
Bansheet was created when a spirit possessed someone's bed. It flies around at night in search of blankets to eat.
Ability: Bedtime

~~~~~~~~~~














Zzleepell (ZLEE-pell)
Snooze Pokemon
Zleepell never wake up. They can, however, attack with moves such as Snore.
Signature Ability: Bedtime- Zzleepell is always asleep, so it can't be inflicted with PSN, BRN, FRZ, or PRZ. It recovers 1/32 of its maximum HP each turn. It can still become infatuated and confused. Nightmare and Bad Dreams cancel out the natural healing. Cannot attack for 2 turns after using Rest.

~~~~~~~~~~


















Kissphere (KISS-fear)
Engagement Pokemon
Kissphere are thought to be the source of all true love. Kissphere make all around them feel lovely.
Signature Ability: True Love- Kissphere can make any Pokemon fall in love with it (infatuation) regardless if it's male, female, or genderless.
Evolve: Level up Luvdisc with Lovely Kiss in move set.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*Attacks and Abilities*

Attacks







Toboggan
The user slides on snow at the foe to damage.
Notes: This is a field move. It is an Ice-type Surf.

Flurry
The user fires snow flurries at the foe to damage and possibly reduce it's accuracy.

Snowball
The user throws a snowball at the foe. It does damage equal to the user's level.

Snow Fort
The user builds a wall of snow. It sharply raises the user's defense.

Deep Freeze
The user freezes the foe from the inside out to either damage or Freeze. 50% chance each.

Glacier
The user takes a turn to make a giant ice chunk. It then slowly slides at the foe and hist it two turns later.
Notes: This is an Ice-type Future Sight.

Tundra Power
The user makes the ground under the foe erupt with icy power to damage.

Shiver
The user makes itself colder. The next move used, if it is a damaging ice-type move, will have it's power doubled.
Notes: It's an Ice-type Charge.

Hoarfrost
The user covers the foe in frost to damage and reduce its speed.

Cold Front
The user fires a blast of chilly air at the foe. This move always goes last.

Chill
The user chills its body to raise its special attack.

Flash Freeze
The user quickly freezes the foe. This move always goes first.

Freezing Rain
The user summons water to pour down on the foe. The water then freezes and damages the foe.

Brain Freeze
The user gets brain freeze and raises its special Defense.
Notes: This is an Ice-type Amnesia.

Freeze Dry
The user freezes the water in the foes body to dry them out. It lowers the foe's speed.

Ice Sickle
The user slashes at the foe with a blade of ice to damage. This move is inaccurate, but it always gets a critical hit when it makes contact.

Ice Needle
The user stabs the foe with an icy needle to damage.

Slush
The user fires a hunk of wet snow at the foe to damage. It may lower the user's Attack.

Arctic Air
The user fires cold air at high pressure at the foe to damage.

Sneeze
The user sneezes on the foe to damage.
Notes: This move is Ice-type because it seems to fit a little better than Normal-type. Think of it like how Lick is a Ghost-type move.

Ice Floe
The user slides a sheet of ice at the foe to damage.

Ice Comet
The user summons a frozen comet from the cosmos to crash down on the foe. The user summons it on one torn, and the comet hist on the next.

~~~~~~~~~~






Bug Bomb
The user fires a ball of energy that explodes at the foe to damage.

Slug Slime
The user lets loose a spay of sticky slime from its body at the foe. It sharply reduces the foe's speed.

Pester
The user buzzes around the user to irritate it. It damages the foe, and may also force the foe to flee.

Sting
The user stings the foe with its stinger to damage.

Plague
The user attacks for 2-3 turns and then becomes confused.
Notes: This is a Bug-type Outrage.

Pheromone
The user sprays special chemicals at the foe to damage. This move does double damage to other Bug-types.

Daze Dust
The user fires a blast of dust at the foe to damage and possibly confuse it.

Sickle Slash
The user slashes at the foe with a sharp appendage to damage. It has a high critical hit rate.

Flutter
The user flutters into the air on the first turn, then dives at the foe on the second turn.
Notes: This is a Bug-type Fly.

Hop
The user hops into the air on the first turn, then crashes down on the foe on the second turn.
Notes: This is a Bug-type Bounce.

Skitter
The user dashes quickly at the foe to damage. It may raise the user's speed.

Parasite Bite
The user sucks up some of the foe's life-force to damage the foe and heal itself.
Notes: This is a Bug-type Mega Drain.

Life Siphon
The user sucks up a lot of the user's life-force to damage the foe and heal itself.
Notes: This is a Bug-type Giga Drain.

Silk Cast
The user spins a silk cast to protect itself from attacks. It increase the user's Special Defense.

Silk Tangle
The user tangles the foe in silk to lower its Evasion.

Pinch
The user pinches the foe to damage.

Antenna Whip
The user whips the foe with its antenna to damage. It has a high critical hit rate.

Honey Lure
The user lures the foe with a sweet smelling honey to lower its evasion.
Notes: This is a Bug-type Sweet Scent. It is also a field move.

~~~~~~~~~~






Vortex
The user creates a swirling vortex around the foe that traps them and damages them for 2-5 turns.

Graverob
The user steals the item of the most recently fainted foe.
Notes: Similar to Theif, but takes the item of the most recently fainted foe.

Doom Dance
The user preforms a dreadful dance that damages the foe, but also infatuates it if it is the opposite gender.

Spook
The user sneaks up on the foe and scares it to reduce it's attack and special defense. This move never misses.

Haunt
The user attacks for 2-3 turns, then becomes confused.
Notes: This is a Ghost-type Outrage.

~~~~~~~~~~






Dragon Bellow
The user fires a might blast of sound at the foe to damage.

Hiss
The user hisses to raise its Attack.

Dragon Bomb
The user charges at the foe and explodes with power to damage. The user takers 20% recoil damage.

Tongue Whip
The user whips the foe with a forked tongue to damage. It has a high critical hit rate.

Scale Blade
The user slashes at the foe with sharp scales. It's inaccurate, but always lands a critical hit when it makes contact.

Scale Flurry
The user fires 2-5 scales at the foe to damage.

Dragon Song
The user sings a mystical song to raise its Evasion and Special Defense.

Glide
The user glides through the air at the foe to damage.

Slither
The user quickly slinks at the foe and bashes into them to damage. This move always goes first.

Dragon Fang
The user bites down on the foe with glowing fangs to damage and possible lower the foe's Attack.

Hoard Power
The user gathers power from its owner's "hoard". The more money the user has, the more damage this move does.
Notes: The maximum base power for this move is 120. If the user has no money, this move does no damage.

Dragon Wave
The user lets lose a strange wave of energy to damage the foe. It may also raise the user's Speed.

~~~~~~~~~~






Soil Ball
The user throws several balls of soil at he foe. It becomes stronger each time it hits.
Notes: This is like Rollout and Ice Ball

Tarpit
The user traps the foe in a pit or sticky tar that hurts them for 2-5 turns.

Sleeping Sand
The user puts the foe to sleep with mystical sand. This move can hit Flying-types.

Pottery Shard
The user fires shards of clay at the foe at high speeds. This move always goes first.

Clay Shot
The user shoots a large lump of clay at the foe. It will either damage the foe or sharply reduce its speed.

Quicksand
The user makes the ground under the foe swallow them up. This move never misses.

Dust Punch
The user coats an appendage in grainy dust and punches the foe to damage.

Dust Devil
The use creates a small whirlwind of dust and throws it at the foe to damage and rarely cause confusion.

Burrow
The user digs through the ground at the foe to attack.
Field Move: When used on walls with cracks in them, Burrow creates an accessible passage.

MudSlide
The user makes a slippery slope of mud that damages the foe.

LandSlide
The user causes a landslide that damages the foe and may reduce its speed.

Aftershock
The user takes power from the still moving ground to attack, doing double the damage of the move Earthquake used in the previous turn.

Land Mine
The user launches a glowing ball of energy that explodes and damages the foe.

Excavate
The user digs around and may find an item and hold it if it is not holding anything else.
Fiend Move: When used in spots with no tall grass, an item may be found. An item will always be found the first time you use Excavate in a place with darkened soil.

Sandblaster
The user stings the foe with sand delivered at extremely high speeds. This move is inaccurate, but always lands a critical hit when it makes contact.

Plate Shift
The user moves the ground under the foe to damage and possible confuse the foe.

Quaker Hammer
The user pounds the ground and damages all Pokemon on the field, except the user.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*Items*

Type-Enhancing Items

All type-enhancing items increase the power of a move by 25% unless otherwise stated.






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Boxing Glove
A red glove that ups the power of Fighting moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Shade Token
A dark token with an evil aura that ups the power of Dark moves






Matches
A book of matches that ups the power of Fire moves






Sleek Scale
A smooth and shiny scale that ups the power of Dragon moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Clear Crystal
A beautiful crystal that ups the power of Rock moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Battery
An electricity-storing battery that ups the power of Electric moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Alloy Cube
A cube of various metals melted together that ups the power of Steel moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Jade Leaf
A pure green leaf from a mystical plant that ups the power of Grass moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Flood Totem
A strange totem filled with the power of the seas that ups the power of Water moves

Magic Snowglobe
A globe filled with real snow that ups the power of Ice moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Toxic Waste
A canister of toxic sludge that ups the power of Poison moves

Sky Feather
A feather of unknown origin that ups the power of Flying moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Plain Button
A seemingly simple button that ups the power of Normal moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Honeycomb
A wax hexagon filled with honey that ups the power of Bug moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Deep Clay
Thick brown clay from deep within the earth that ups the power of Ground moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Phantom Orb
An eerie orb from another world that ups the power of Ghost moves






 Sprite by Aethelstan
Crystal Ball
A ball that amplifies psychic energy that ups the power of Psychic moves


Pokeballs

Type-specific Pokeballs






Earth Ball
Works better when catching Rock and Ground types.

Spore Ball
Works better when catching Grass and Poison types.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*People*


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

*Other New Concepts*

Compost
Compost is made in Jamjell Town in the Compost Plant.
There are ten different items you can mix into your compost. The more items you put in, the higher level compost you will make. These are the items:
-Rich Soil: Dark, moist soil to be mixed into Compost
-Dry Leaf: A crumbly brown leaf to be mixed into Compost
-Terra Clay: Reddish-brown clay from Terrapotta, Clayplot, or Potree to be mixed into Compost
-Black Ash: Shiny black ashes to be mixed into Compost
-Rotten Berry: A decomposing berry to be mixed into Compost
-Smelly Dung: Dung left by a Pokemon to be mixed into Compost
-Withered Root: A shriveled root from a berry plant to be mixed into Compost
-Nutrient Pellets: Pellets with the nutrients plants need to be mixed into Compost
-Hearty Fungus: A fragrant mushroom to be mixed into Compost
-Wilted Flower-: A wrinkled flower to be mixed into Compost
To make the compost, you select the items to place into the mixer, then slide the stylus back and forth on the touch screen to mix it. Then, after seeing the level of mulch you have made, you get to select what color bag- red, yellow, green, or blue, you want to put the mulch in. This helps organize the compost in your compost sack.


Pokepics
The PokePics Album is a side-quest in which you try to take pictures of every Pokemon in the Pokedex. Once you acquire the Zero-Two Pod, you will be able to travel routes in the Zero-Two and take pictures of the wild Pokemon. In order to move around the route, you need to use the stylus to draw a path. The Zero-Two will follow this path to the end, then turn around and go back to the beginning, and while it’s moving, you take pictures off the Pokemon native to that route.
As in the game Pokemon Snap for the N64, you have a few unlimited items equipped to your Zero-Two for throwing at Pokemon.
Pester Ball: A ball that explode with a puff of smoke to irritate Pokemon. Thrown with X.
PokeFood: A brown pellet for Pokemon to eat. Thrown with Y.
PokeFlute: A flute that plays five different songs. Played with L.
Perfume: A sweet smelling mist to attract Pokemon. Sprayed with R.
You take pictures with A and speed up with B. You can take up to 50 pictures each time you travel the route with the Zero-Two. After taking the pictures, you choose which ten you want to send to Professor Spruce. He will rate them just like in the N64 game and you get points. You can choose up to 700 pictures to put into your album.

Bag
Your bag now has 10 pockets. You can choose which items go into which pocket for easy organizing.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Mar 8, 2009)

Spare post in case I forgot something else.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Apr 8, 2009)

*YOU MAY NOW POST!*


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, nice big header.

Anyways, I'm Crunch. And THAT'S A REALLY COOL TOTALLY ROCKING AWESOME REGION!!!! I've always been a big fan of it, though I've never posted anything.

Ivoron is pretty cool, I like the whole yin-yang design and stuff. Those things on the top are its eyes, right? Because to me its arms look like eyes and its feet look like a nose. But that's probably just me.

I like the whole thing with the Legendary trios, and how each governs a different form of life. My favorite is Florant, just because I like Grass types. But they're really cool. And one more thing, how big are they supposed to be? Because I can picture them being both really small and really big.

Uh, everything is really good.... I don't want to post every single detail though, and I can't find anything to give CC on. I can't wait for the other stuffies to come out.


----------



## Flora (Apr 11, 2009)

Spooky makes me giggle. ^^

Looks very nifty so far!  Though I do have a little nitpick first; in Florant's Dex Entry you call it Faunat.  And the opposite goes for Faunat.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, the things on top are the eyes.

Also, each of the life-trio is 7 inches. They are the smallest known Pokemon.

I fixed the Florant/Faunat problem. I don't really know where that came from.

Anyways, Junior year has kept me a lot busier that I thought, so I will update when I can.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I updated with a ton of new moves. I haven't done all of them yet, but I did as many as I could within 2 hours.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Apr 19, 2009)

WHOA. That's a lot of new moves. I like the fact that there's a lot more (and varied) Dragon moves, seeing as there never were enough in the actual games. And moves like Pheromone are really creative with those special effects.  And how there's a lot of move variations. I always like those.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 21, 2009)

I can tell this is coming along nicely, most people wont post all that information if they don't plan on continuing their plan, they just say "I've added some stuff" and that's all. But you seem very intent on telling people what you've done and keeping people updated on your progress. The only thing I dislike (not to rain on your parade or anything), but I don't really like the look of the sprites you've made. They (in my opinion) look sort of quickly thrown together, they're oddly shaded and the lines aren't fully colored. Again, this is only my opinion, but I'd like to offer assistance in spriting. I really like the hand drawn images, and I'd like to help sprite some of those, if you don't mind. Forgive me if you're insulted by my comments on your sprites. I really dislike insulting people.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Apr 22, 2009)

No, no, no! It's totally fine! I'm very new to spriting, and I know that they don't look as good as some people's. I mostly did those to give a general idea of what the Pokemon looks like. You can sprite any of my Pokemon that you want. If you use them somewhere else, please credit me for the concepts, though. :)


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Apr 27, 2009)

Copypasta, anyone?

I had a few minutes to spare, so I copied stuff from the old thread to this one. I have no idea why I didn't do this earlier.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (May 21, 2009)

Added shinies to the sprites.

Sorry about the snail pace. School has kept me a lot busier that I expected. Finals are only a week away, so I should be updating more often very soon.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (May 28, 2009)

*IT'S SUMMER! NO MORE SCHOOL UNTIL AUGUST!

YAAAAAAAAY!*


That means more updates and MUCH more often! Hooray! YAY! YAY! YES! I MADE IT THROUGH JUNIOR YEAR!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (May 31, 2009)

Added a ton of Ground-type moves. More moves to come soon.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 31, 2009)

I'd like to say that I haven't given up on spriting your Pokemon, but I've had issues with computer crashings, and I've lost some valuable data. This is why I'm taking so long. My apologies. I'll edit the finished sprite of Ebonyst into this post within the next 2 days.

EDIT: Here you are!

I have two versions. Both versions are the same except for a different color pallet on each. The first one has a blueish tint to it (I personally like this one better):






The second one has pure black with different shades of gray:






You can choose whichever one you like best.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 2, 2009)

@_@

...@_@

...Wow. That is amazing. You even got the curvy white patterns perfect. Oh my gosh. There's no way you could have known this unless I told you, but the white parts are supposed to be a little different shade, but it's hard to explain. Do you mind if i recolor it a little bit?

Oh by the way, i like the first one as well. It's closer to the color I was trying to get in the picture. My camera isn't good at capturing colors.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 2, 2009)

A recolor is fine, it's your concept. I can't get into your imagination, so you're the only one who can really get the color right. Tell me if you have problems recoloring the lines though. I shaded them a bit weird.

Oh and I'm glad you approve. :) I was kind of worried about the white squiggles, It's hard to get a complicated shape into pixel form, but it must have worked out if you like it so much. Florant is next! Would you mind if I altered it a bit, there are a few things that kind of bug me (no pun intended).


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't really mind. What are you planning to change?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 2, 2009)

Presenting Ivoron and Ebonyst, originally sprited by Aethelstan, recolored by me!






Ebonyst






Ivoron


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 2, 2009)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> I don't really mind. What are you planning to change?


Not much, I might make the mushrooms a bit bigger, and move the wings a little closer together.

By the way, Ebonyst and Ivoron are looking good!


----------



## Zulo (Jun 3, 2009)

Mind if I alter them a bit?  Mainly darken up the outlines on Ebonyst and try AAing the curves to make them look more smooth.

Also, I can try to sprite some, but I really need a drawing to know what you want... It can be quick pencil art, but some kind of reference would be helpful.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 3, 2009)

Aethelstan (do you have a nickname? Aethelstan gets annoying to type.), that's fine. The mushrooms are very small on the pic. If you missed my post on your profile earlier, you can use the sprites if you credit me for the concept.

Zulo, you can edit Ivoron and Ebonyst. You also can sprite whatever you want. Just let me know which one you want me to draw.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 3, 2009)

This is all very good, I especially like the high number of inventive moves, but something about them makes no sense - specifically the ones which say "Always lands a critical hit". The reason this makes no sense is because if it _always_ hit with critical damage, there is absolutely no point in it being critical in the first place, as being critical doubles the ordinary damage the move would cause, thus if the 'critical' damage is the damage it always causes, that... doesn't make it critical.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 3, 2009)

Strange, I thought Cross Chop from the games had that same effect... I guess not. I'll figure out some way to change that.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 3, 2009)

(Heh, by the time everyone is done with Ebonyst and Ivoron, they'll have been edited into obilvion :P) Yes I do have a nickname, call me Stan. Are there any other color alterations on the legendary bugs I should know about, I'm going to sprite them all at once since they're all so similar. Since there was an unknown color on Ebonyst, it would save time if I had the correct color pallets to begin with.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 4, 2009)

Umm... There aren't really specific colors for the bugs like there were for Ivoron and Ebonyst. Florant is greens with some red mushrooms, Faunat is purples with some yellow scales, and Formite is orange with some blue crystals. There aren't really any specific colors. And I couldn't give you a palate because I don't know how. `-_-


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 26, 2009)

Well.

Our family had to go on an unexpected trip. I apologize for the lack of stuff.

But I *did* write down a ton of stuff, so I will update with what I did in the next few days.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the titles Ivory and Ebony for Pokemon games...


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I can't do it. The bugs keep coming out all wrong, they're either deformed, or so off the original design that they're unrecognizable. Assign me something else to sprite, the bugs (especially the wings) are driving me crazy.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha it's okay! How about spriting some items? If you want to, I'll PM them to you since I'm working on items as part of the story that I will be posting in a few days.

I will be taking another unexpected trip until next Tuesday. A relative needs help.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 2, 2009)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Haha it's okay! How about spriting some items? If you want to, I'll PM them to you since I'm working on items as part of the story that I will be posting in a few days.
> 
> I will be taking another unexpected trip until next Tuesday. A relative needs help.


Items sound good. Whenever you get back go ahead with that PM.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2009)

Once again, I'm sorry for the lack of updates. I know I keep apologizing, but none of this lack of updates is my fault. I do have a life that sometimes interferes with this thread.

I added type-enhancing items and some of their sprites.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 26, 2009)

Boxing Glove





Shade Token





Crystal Ball





Deep Clay

Here's 4 of them, sorry if the color of the Deep Clay isn't dark enough.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 28, 2009)

OH MY GOSH THAT'S AMAZING! And so fast! Boy. You are awesome. The clay looks good. I'll edit the description a little.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 29, 2009)

Four more:






Alloy Cube





Honeycomb





Toxic Waste





Plain Button

Also, the description of Matches says "A book of matches...". I think you meant a box. But that's just me.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 29, 2009)

Once again, amazing sprites. If I can find a picture of a book of matches, I'll show you. There are boxes and books.

Edit: Here are some Photobooth pictures of me holding a book of matches from several angles. The black stripe on the 4th one is where you strike the match.






If you sprite that one, you can do a box and I'll change the description.

I also have several Pokeballs if you're interested in spriting those. I love my sprite for the Earth Ball, but I've tried several others and they look awful.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 9, 2009)

SNEAK PEEK!

I am writing the story of the games. Here are a few elements of the story that you may like.

- No evil team
- Entire universe at peril
- Harder "Boss" battles
- A more complicated and realistic plot
- More characters involved in the story besides the player.


----------



## brandman (Aug 10, 2009)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> SNEAK PEEK!
> 
> I am writing the story of the games. Here are a few elements of the story that you may like.
> 
> ...


The region is looking good and is coming together! Nice plot points except the no evil team. That's not pokemon! That's like, tradition! It doesn't even have to be a new team. But try to switch it up a bit with the team. Everything's lookin fine besides that.


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 10, 2009)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Once again, amazing sprites. If I can find a picture of a book of matches, I'll show you. There are boxes and books.
> 
> Edit: Here are some Photobooth pictures of me holding a book of matches from several angles. The black stripe on the 4th one is where you strike the match.
> 
> ...


Oh, so that's called a match book. OK, I got it now.
And yes, I will do Pokeballs. I have almost all the other items done now, I'll put them up soon.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 10, 2009)

Hooray!

And I kind of already have the plot mapped out without any Evil team and I really like it. I will post it soon and see what you think.

Oh, and there is also a very different plot for each of the games, although they start out similar.....

And I PROMISE that I will post the story tonight or tomorrow! I am nearly done writing it now.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, I just want to say that this looks like it's going to be an AWESOME region. But I noticed you have yet to put anything in the "geography" section. So I'd be more than happy to put together a region map for you (and if you can get more people in on it, actually make the cities, towns, and routes in detail). All I'll need to get started is a list of cities and your general idea of what the region should like like. I'll make it in the R/S/E style first, as a rough draft, but when I go to do the final version, I'll do it in D/P/Pt style.

Hope to hear from you soon!

-ProgMetal_64


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 11, 2009)

I have posted the first half of the story. I should put up the other two parts later tonight or tomorrow.

ProgMetal_64, I will draw up a sketch of the map and tell you the cities in within a few days. Thanks for offering to do a map!


----------



## Flora (Aug 12, 2009)

Ooh, Drifloon, the story looks awesome! I wish they'd put that in an actual game.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it ok if I try to sprite one of the legendary bugs? I'm currently trying to do Florant, but I may change it to the other ones, so I don't want to specify exactly which one I'm trying to sprite. 

This region looks pretty nice. It must have been hard work coming up with all those different things.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 12, 2009)

Of course! You're welcome to sprite whatever you feel like. If you use the sprites elsewhere, please credit me for the concepts. Would you mind if I used the sprites in this thread if you do them?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been spending more time on the story than anticipated, making it longer and more detailed. It makes more sense and is more interesting this way, so it is worth it.

I have posted what I have of Pokemon Ivory's story. Currently, it ends at a cliffhanger. Instead of posting the rest of it tomorrow, I will post the first part of Pokemon Ebony.


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've gotten stuck on the items, but here's a Zebbie scratch in the meantime.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 13, 2009)

Awwww! It's adorable!


----------



## Anything (Aug 14, 2009)

Everything's pretty good, but if you're making a new region, you're going to have to put a third game with a third legendary in it. Besides that everything else is great! It must have taken you forever to get all those ideas.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 14, 2009)

Red and Blue didn't originally have a third one with another legendary in it. I couldn't think of another thing.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 14, 2009)

Because it seems like my post didn't load, here's the sprite again. 







The wings are bugging me so much. Now, onto the other bugs!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 14, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Because it seems like my post didn't load, here's the sprite again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that actually made me laugh out loud.

Anway, what's bugging you about them? They look great to me! The sprite is awesome!


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay! The region map is done! Here it is:








It turned out pretty good, if I do say so myself.


Drifloon, I'll PM you the numbered version, because it's too big of an image to put in this post without it looking weird.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I'm speechless. This is EXACTLY like the map I drew. Wow.

Wow...

Wow.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 19, 2009)

You're very welcome :)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeahhhhh That took longer than I thought it would. And the legs were a pain to sprite. And they still look kinda horrible because they look kinda fat and stuff. :/




Crazy Linoone said:


> Because it seems like my post didn't load, here's the sprite again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy Linoone leveled up! Crazy Linoone learned BAD PUNS! 

*ahem* Anyway, I can't seem to position the right (our right) leaf-wing properly, so it looks awkward. To me, at least.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it looks good. The only problem I have is that you can't see the yellow scales on the back.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 20, 2009)

Hm, good point. I'll see if I can do something about that...


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 20, 2009)

Updated map:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 20, 2009)

Managed to add some scales without turning it into a horror movie. Yay?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 27, 2009)

Clear Crystal





Flood Totem





Jade Leaf





Phantom Orb





Match Book

The battery sprite you had before was good. The other ones were the ones I got stuck on.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome! Ewwww the battery was my least favorite. I liked the scale one a little bit. But I think you could do better than I could............ I'll try some more.

Hey would you mind if I recolored a few of the items? I just want to change some colors a little bit.

Edited the first post with a note and special thanks and added sprites to the front page.


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 28, 2009)

Original design mine, colors yours. I could do the battery for you, but I didn't think it looked that bad. Maybe you could send it to me and I'd tweak it.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay. Here's the battery:


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 28, 2009)

Battery
The new and improved!

I'm going to work on some of your other Pokemon sprites now.

EDIT: Here's a new Spooky sprite for you:






EDIT AGAIN:

I don't know if you want to do this yourself, but I can also do move sets for each Pokemon and move stats for each move.

EDIT ONE MORE TIME:

Hold up on using the Spooky Sprite, I accidentally jpeged him :(

EDIT FOR THE LAST TIME:

Here's the high quality Spooky:






My gosh, I edited this post to death.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 29, 2009)

I love Spooky! Ummm I don't know why Bansheet's appearance description isn't there, but Let me dray you a rough sketch and you can sprite it if you want. Oh, and if you want to make stats for moves, you can. But I think that movesets for Pokemon would kind of clutter it up. Maybe someday when I make a website out of all this I'll add movesets.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 1, 2009)

I just looked through the Pokemon and realized something horrible.

*I haven't posted the starters yet!*

I need to remedy that ASAP. I already know what they are and look like, but I need to draw them. They are (in no particular order) a snake, a crab, and a bug of some sort.

EDIT: Um okay it turns out that I can't draw these starters very well at all. I will try my best to somehow put up pictures of some quality soon.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 1, 2009)

Ulch. Sorry for the massive hiatus. Life happens. I'll update whenever I feel like it, to be honest.


----------

